# Doomwood Rd Haunt 2010



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I swore I took more pictures than this. A lot of people from around the hood were taking pic.s maybe i'll ask them.

Anyway this was my best shot.



























Here are some more
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=828


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great Eeeekim! I like your spooky little helper the best


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see a skelemingo!

Your skull column came out really well with the light shining down toward the ground. I like the crazy board fence and your little helper is a cutie


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes My oldest boy is almost as haunt crazed as I am.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... and I know what you mean about "more pics"!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Great pics. Hunt down your neighbors & get there pics... or at least the cameras...


----------

